# VPN (Virtual Privat Network) - Netzzugang

## bernd

Hallo, 

habe da ein kleines Problem. Hat schon mal jemand einen VPN-Netzzugang unter Gentoo eingerichtet?? Bin im Studentenwohnheim in Bonn eingezogen und würde gerne mit Linux ins Netz. Nur läuft hier halt alles über VPN.  Leider bin ich im Moment völlig abgeschnitten und kann auch kein emerge nutzen. Also muss ich wohl alles per Hand machen. 

Was brauche ich um den Netzzugang einzurichten??

Was muss ich in den neuen Kernel packen. Oder muss ich ihn patchen???

Welche speziellen Kerneloptionen muss ich aktivieren??

Hier gibt es zwar wunderbare Beschreibungen, leider nur für RedHat und Suse.

Danke schon einmal für die Hilfe!!

Lieben Gruss

Bernd

----------

## Kampi

in /etc/ppp/chap-secrets

USERNAMEVPN * PWDVPN *

und dann hab ich mir ein shellscript gebastelt, dass immer beim starten automatisch geladen wird:

```

#!/bin/sh

pptp 172.16.0.1 name USERNAMEVPN

route del default

sleep 3

route add default gw 192.168.10.1

```

den gateway/vpn_ip musst du möglicherweise anpassen. das "route del default" war nötig, der dhcp bei mir den falschen gateway gesetzt hatte...

----------

